# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Forrest Griffin VS. Anderson Silva

## Cam09

Im already making predictions and my Money will be on Forrest Griffin. I hope he kicks the Spiders ass

----------


## BG

Bad match up for Forrest, AS's hand speed will be too much. May have a chance on the ground.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

This obviously is bad news for Thiago .... I really wanted to see that fight.

Anderson vs Forrest should be a pretty good fight though.

----------


## WARMachine

^ I agree. I think Forrest will set the pace in this fight. Not 100% ready to commit to AS yet...

----------


## NewMuscle83

Forrest will push it for sure. It will be a great fight, but AS is a great counter striker and will take him by KO.

Just my prediction.

----------


## Brown Ninja

i just hope that they actually engage. Since Griffen was ko'd by jardine he relys on counter striking a lot more than he used to. A three round fight might not be enough. I do love what Dana is trying to do though. Will be very interesting to see how Anderson deals with Griffens large frame

----------


## Cam09

> i just hope that they actually engage. Since Griffen was ko'd by jardine he relys on counter striking a lot more than he used to. A three round fight might not be enough. I do love what Dana is trying to do though. Will be very interesting to see how Anderson deals with Griffens large frame


Ya I like it too. I just think that we'll see a fight.. Not like what we saw from Silva the last fight.... Ive never fought so Im not qualified to talk sh*t but I just got the feeling that MMA will become Boxing if the Champions fight like Silva did against Thales Letes

----------


## TRT,MAN

i dont know silva hASNT LOOKED THE BEST LATELY LIKE HAS IN THE PASS. dont get me wrong hes winning but, not like in the past , just full on killing spree.

----------


## strength_addict14

On paper Silva is more skilled undoubtedly. There is going to be a really big size difference here though, Forrest could easily fight at heavy weight. Really tough to call.

----------


## sooners04

> Forrest will push it for sure. It will be a great fight, but AS is a great counter striker and will take him by KO.
> 
> Just my prediction.


Agreed!!!

----------


## southmadejd

I can't wait for this fight but I really don't see how Forrest can win. I would say he is bigger but that doesn't translate to power for forrest and there is no way he will submit AS. Should be a good fight none the less.

----------


## MASTER

I suspect AS will win by KO late on

----------


## strength_addict14

I think the problem for Forrest is his strength in this fight is his size.... problem is he is going to have to clinch with Silva to utilize it. Silva is quite the little devil in the clinch haha. I don't think Forrest is quick enough on his feet to beat Silva's sprawl with a single or double, obviously if they stay on their tootsies it is very bad for Grif.

----------


## Knockout_Power

Forrest sets up too much with his low kicks, not good against AS.

----------


## WARMachine

^ Big time.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I think it will be a good technical fight with Geiffen scoring more from the outside due to length. Griffen by decision

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I think it will be a good technical fight with Geiffen scoring more from the outside due to length. Griffen by decision


if AS plays around like last fight, you may be bang on with that one

----------


## Brown Ninja

unless Forest gets dumb and decides he wants to bang it out I think he takes it

----------


## Knockout_Power

wouldnt that be something if Grif's could sub AS. Talk about throwing the MMA world for a loop. When is this fight happening btw?

----------


## JohnThePhoenix

Well the reason for Anderson not looking as good is because his aunt (who raised him) is real sick and he's been spending most of his time taking care of her...but forrest doesnt want to get on the ground with silva his ground game is too good for all that i predict forrest loses by submission in the second. i love them both but i trained with team nogueira so you know i have to back my boy....

----------


## southmadejd

> *Well the reason for Anderson not looking as good is because his aunt (who raised him) is real sick and he's been spending most of his time taking care of her*...but forrest doesnt want to get on the ground with silva his ground game is too good for all that i predict forrest loses by submission in the second. i love them both but i trained with team nogueira so you know i have to back my boy....


No offense but the reason Anderson looked bad in the last two fights is because he didn't really engage Cote, and Leites kept flopping around like a bitch. So I don't think it had that much to do with his Aunt.

----------


## Monstruoso

anderson silva for the win... KO 1st round
forrest griffin is no match for the spidaaaahh

vai anderson caralhooooo!!!

----------


## Brown Ninja

Griffen by RNC

----------


## Knockout_Power

Forrest, Ref stoppage, by breaking Silva's hand with his forehead.

----------


## WARMachine

> Well the reason for Anderson not looking as good is because his aunt (who raised him) is real sick and he's been spending most of his time taking care of her...but forrest doesnt want to get on the ground with silva his ground game is too good for all that i predict forrest loses by submission in the second. i love them both but *i trained with team nogueira* so you know i have to back my boy....


Alright second time youve mentioned this.

PM me.

----------


## BG

> Alright second time youve mentioned this.
> 
> PM me.


LOL ^^^^


I still think this is a horrible match up for griffin, he's going to push the pase, AS is going to pick him apart, AS's hand speed will be to much for Forrest, he has to head movement. I say 3rd KO, AS by headkick or knee. Forrest will be too sloppy.

----------


## WARMachine

^  :Wink/Grin:  People always want to claim things online. 

I think that Forrest will get caught eventually as well. And his chin isnt too great.

Tito has said that Forrest cant bust a grape in a fruitfight, so i dont believe he will beable to put a scare into AS with punches so... And there is no way on god green earth he submits him so...

AS will definitaly win this fight.

----------


## southmadejd

> Alright second time youve mentioned this.
> 
> PM me.



So let us know War....was the guy legit or talking about of his ass....let me but if I don't respond, it is because I am training with Team Fedor.

----------


## southmadejd

> ^  People always want to claim things online. 
> 
> I think that Forrest will get caught eventually as well. And his chin isnt too great.
> 
> Tito has said that Forrest cant bust a grape in a fruitfight, so i dont believe he will beable to put a scare into AS with punches so... And there is no way on god green earth he submits him so...
> 
> *AS will definitaly win this fight*.



Agreed, I hear a bunch of people saying they think Forrest will take this fight but I really don't know how they can justify their thinking. I think everybody just loves Forrest because he is so damn funny and easy going but I can't think of one area that he can beat Forrest in.

With that being said....anything can still happen of course.

----------


## Brown Ninja

what was Forest better at than Shogun? Rampage? At the end of the day it's a fight and not everything is tangible. Heart, conditioning, desire, etc. Should be great

----------


## Knockout_Power

> what was Forest better at than Shogun? Rampage? At the end of the day it's a fight and not everything is tangible. Heart, conditioning, desire, etc. Should be great


hell yah, I want to see this fight regardless of outcome. Forrest still has the number one goal of pleasing the fans. He would risk getting ko'd to make it interesting.

Him winning by discision is very possible cause he is a lot more awkward to fight than most fighters AS has faced. His long arms and legs make for unpredictability. If he can tie up AS and use his weight to take him down, he may not be able to match AS's JJ, but lay there long enough and score a couple shots is all you need to win in the judges eyes.

----------


## BG

> hell yah, i want to see this fight regardless of outcome.


x3 !!

----------


## BG

> Tito has said that Forrest cant bust a grape in a fruitfight


Hahaha thats funny, didnt know Tito was actualy funny sometimes.

----------


## Brown Ninja

He's super funny when he talks about how he is still relevant

----------


## WARMachine

^ Zing!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> He's super funny when he talks about how he is still relevant


haha. so true. Jenna probably whoops his ass now. Not a totally unpleasing idea, but a sad truth methinks.

----------


## Deltasaurus

Im thinking forrest has a good chance, AS wil not man handle him like he did franklin and i think this will be a very good fight like forest vs bonner I

----------


## Brown Ninja

the only thing that worries me is if Griffen makes this a "Bonner" fight it will be a quick one. Forest has come a long way from those days but he has a tendency to want to brawl. Look at the Page fight, he held his own or got the better of most the stand up until he turned it into a brawl and the got dropped. I think Page hits harder than Silva but Silva is more accurate and will make those shots count.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Wouldnt it be ironic if the P4P hero got stopped by the guy who won Tuff???

***side note-fedor is and will always be P4P champ. Just threw that in there as a lot of people still view Silva as the best in the world

----------


## Biohazard74

I give the edge to Silva but think Griffin has a very good chance as well. He will be the way bigger guy at that weight and is no push over. I think Silva has the better chance of winning but will have to actually work to achieve this win.

----------


## therecanonlybe1

silva will KILL forrest...forrest has no chin..

----------


## icepick27

i think silva can walk through that weight class just as easy !

----------


## southmadejd

^^No way bro....There is no way Silva "walks through" this weight class. Too big of a talent pool. You take the top five from this division and pit them against each other and I truly believe that any one of them could beat the other one on any given day. This is probably the best division in MMA right now.

----------


## icepick27

fedor has never in his life foght a really good fighter ? he has never been tested at the highest level

----------


## icepick27

after the forrest fight we will see if he can walk through or not ,you are right lot of talent this is the 'BIGGEST" TEST FOR SILVA

----------


## Brown Ninja

Silva cannot walk thru 205. No way. Beating James Irvin is not making anyone a legend

----------


## WARMachine

> fedor has never in his life foght a really good fighter ? he has never been tested at the highest level


WTF are you talking about?

Hes beat *5! Former UFC HW champions!*

He beat Nogueira in his prime 2Xs!

He beat Cro Cop 2Xs!

He beat AA, Tim Sylvia, hes beat Mark Hunt, hes beat Ricardo Arona... I mean, hes literally beaten every person he has ever fought.

How can you say hes never been tested?


And Anderson Silva beats Rich Franklin, Henderson and who else?

Patrick Cote and Thales Leites? Really now?

----------


## NewMuscle83

^^^^^^^^^LOL come on war, why would you even waste your time responding to such idiotic troll comments. 

Anyways, going back to Silva, he's gonna have a good fight against forrest, but then he just needs to stay in that division. that's it.

----------


## icepick27

fedor ,wont make it in the ufc,to small ,and you said it right Former champions all those guys were on there way out , guys who could not cut it in the ufc(except for nogg) mark hunt,arona and cro cop ?? haha yea ask cro cop what its like switching over i think his head is still in the ring fedor is good but p4p your nutz P4P GSP ,TORRES , GUYS LIKE THIS WOULD SMASH FEDOR IF THEY WERE THE SAME SIZE THATS WHAT P4P MEANS

----------


## icepick27

When your the best you dont care about money you just want to fight the best ,why aint he in the ufc ?? Why wouldnt you just prove to every one that you are the best instead of hiding behind contracts ???and by the way andre arloski beat his balls in untill he got caught and he stinks also

----------


## Biohazard74

I still think Silva will be great at this weight class but it definately wont be a walk thru. The guys are bigger, Stronger, and some like Rashad, Machida, Rampage are strong even for 205 weight class. It will be intresting but no way he will walk thru this weight class. I say when he does go into this weight class he faces some guys like The truth vera to start off. I dont think they should just throw the big big dogs at him right away. This way they give him a few fights to adjust to that weight. Unless of course dana White is just on a mission to deliberately stop him. LOL which i wouldnt doubt. This year and the following year should be intresting nonetheless

----------


## Brown Ninja

Okay, fine I'll take the bait. Ice Pick, you are retarded and know nothing about fighting. Over comment that you make is rediculous. Who would Fedor have to beat in your eyes to be the best? After he fights Barnett, there isn't a top tier Heavy in the world that he hasn't fought and beat besides Mir and Lesnar. GSP and Torres are amazing fighters but I tell you what, Fedor never got caught with a windmill punch and then tapped due to strikes to fighter at Matt Serra's level. Go watch some videos or read up because you literally know nothing. I thought you were just messing around at first but after further posts, I am scared that you really believe what you say.

----------


## icepick27

No ,people that vote for fedor p4p are retrted ,and I seen all of fedors fight ,and prob,every good fight every in mma,I beem watching mma and boxing since 92,fedor is great but a legend he is not ,untill he starts knocking out some greats instead of tomato cans o and every one gets caught ,if u never got caught ,how the **** can u knock gsp ??'' u don't know dick !! And torres?? I think that there might be some 205lb guy that might give fedor a run for his money ,untill he goes were real fighters are we will never know ,untill then we will only have these stupid arguments !!

----------


## WARMachine

Torres fights in a divison where there are not other top ranked P4P fighters.

And hes been beat.

As has Faber, GSP (2Xs), and Anderson Silve. They have all lost to guys they shouldve beaten.

Fedor hasnt.

/Thread.

----------


## icepick27

fedors last 4 fights 
1.Arloski 
2.Siylvia 
3 the 7ft guy??? (dont even remember his name) 
4.mark colmen 
???? now if it was ,randy, lesnar, carwin and mirr,ect..(NOT IN ORDER )
there would be no question who the p4p is .YOU CANT BE THE BEST UNLESS U BEAT THE BEST ,

----------


## WARMachine

First of all, Randy, Lesnar arent even considered to be in the top 10 P4P.

Neither is Mir.

So what will beating them do?

----------


## icepick27

NOW THIS IS WHAT U CALL FIGHTING GOOD FIGHTERS(Randy Couture) 
Brock Lesnar,
Gabriel Gonzaga 
Tim Sylvia ,(When he was the champ)
Chuck Liddell (3x)
Vitor Belfort (2x)
Tito Ortiz 
Josh Barnett 
Pedro Rizzo (2x)

----------


## icepick27

warmachine ,i didnt say they were p4p ,i just said that fedor hasnt fought at the top level and therefor shouldnt be #1 p4p ,untill he beats guys like that ,look at randys record he has fought the best ,iam not saying he is p4p ,but u he has fought the best fedor hasnt

----------


## rush_604

Why are guys like GSP saying that Fedor is the best in the world???

----------


## icepick27

uh ,i dont know why dont he fight good fighters ????/

----------


## WARMachine

> NOW THIS IS WHAT U CALL FIGHTING GOOD FIGHTERS(Randy Couture) 
> Brock Lesnar, *Lost*
> Gabriel Gonzaga 
> Tim Sylvia ,(When he was the champ) *Fedor fought and beat him too. And more decisevly.*
> Chuck Liddell (3x) *Lost 2Xs*
> Vitor Belfort (2x) *lost 1X*
> Tito Ortiz 
> Josh Barnett *Got wrecked by*
> Pedro Rizzo (2x)
> Ricco Rodriguez *Lost by pumpling.*



Thats Randys resume.

----------


## icepick27

haha , i know and thats my point what would of happend if fedor fought guys like that instead of mark colmen at 43,and the 7ft who????

----------


## icepick27

can u honestly say that fedor has been fighting at the top level the last 3 or 4 years ??? really all bullshit aside ,i not saying hes not good but common be honest with yourself

----------


## WARMachine

And what GSP hasnt?

And neither has AS really.

I mean 9 straight wins is impressive, and i think hes #2 P4P in the world, but besides Rich and Hendo, the list of people hes beaten are not any more impressive than Fedors.

----------


## icepick27

if you look at the top 10 welterweights in the world they are all from the ufc omg how the frigg can u say gsp dont fight the best (bj PENN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## Biohazard74

The main reason i heard Fedor is not fighting in the UFC is because he doesnt want to sign a contract with Dana White. I dont blame him. Is he the best. Who knows? Until he decides to work something out with UFC we will never know. Do i think he is a bad ass? Hell yeah! Although i think his cardio needs to be a bit better to fight in the UFC. If thats taken care of i believe he can be up there in the rankings in no time. He wanted to fight Randy but Dana White wanted no part of that unless he signed a contract for a few fights with the UFC. His people said Fck You. Oh well. Lets just hope it doesnt finally happen when he is over the hill  : 1106:

----------


## Brown Ninja

the argument that you are trying to make is insane. Fedor has fought better competition than any heavyweight out there. What more can he do? No one can even put together a good argument for who could beat fedor. I can think of at least 5guys that could beat Silva. Torres lacks viable opponents. GSP still has to fight Alves but is a close second to Fedor

----------


## icepick27

Great post BIohazard iam happy people like you still know what's going the frigg on and understand to be the3 best u got to beat the best

----------


## icepick27

1.lesnar 
2.carwin
3.Couture
4.mirr (who beat nogg way easier then fedor did)
5.cain V, check kongo,(not saying these guys win but they ae def better the the guys he's fighting now )
Listen iam not knocking fedor he is great ,I think that he MIGHT be the best heavywweight not p4p but we won't know unless he makes the move to the ufc

----------


## Brown Ninja

Mir beat Nog who had a blown out knee and staph. Kongo would not make it out of the first minute and Carwin would get eaten. Couture would get wrecked. Lesnar would be interesting but I think that he would get subbed and Mir would be out classed in everywhere the fight could possibly go. How are those guys better than Arlovski, Sylvia, and Barnett?

----------


## WARMachine

^ Thank you...


Im done responding to this knucklehead...

----------


## icepick27

Kazuyuki Fujita almost knocked fedor out ,Arlovski, Sylvia, are pathetic and got cut from the ufc and Barnett is not bad , he fight bums too though .. i dont know how many times i have to say it i love fedor i do think he is great .but he has to make the switch to be p4p ,o and by the way 
1.lesnar .. might win easy 
2.carwin... too big 
3.Couture.. good fight 
4.mirr .. good fight 
5.cain good fight 
he might smash all these guys , but he might not ?? how will we know if he keeps fighting tomato cans

----------


## WARMachine

AA and Sylvia are pathetic?


Go back to the Lesnar nuthugger wagon on Sherdog dude...

----------


## icepick27

aa sylvia are pathetic . lesnar gAve uo a 50 million dollar contract with the wwe to make peanuts with the ufc just to compete at the highest levle .. i think its time fedor made the same sacerfice ?????/

----------


## WARMachine

^ YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOURE TALKING ABOUT!

Lesnar left the WWE after making about 50million bucks. And then he left to play pro Football dude.

He didnt even start fighing till late '07! And make peanuts? He made 500K for his LOSS against Mir, and i think he made somewhere around 750K for the fights with Randy and HH.

Youre just talkin outta your ass bro...

----------


## Biohazard74

WOW !! I'd sure settle for a tenth of that to fight.

----------


## southmadejd

Honestly guys, It seems that most people that try and knock Fedor's acomplishments turn out to be UFC nuthuggers or Dana nuthuggers which is pretty much one and the same. I have heard all of the rumors that Dana says he would have signed Fedor by now if his camp wasn't so difficult and that Fedor's camp wanted all of his teams fighters to be signed as well and a stadium needed to be built for them in Russia. Personally, I will never believe anything that comes out of Dana's mouth because his loyalties lie with the UFC so he will say anything to make someone else look bad. The fact is, Fedor can make more money not fighting in the UFC. He already said he would come to the UFC for a 1 fight deal but Dana knows that would be stupid because he would most likely come in and beat the hell out of the UFC champion and then move on and the UFC would be left with nothing.

I would love to see Fedor fight Brock and I think that would be one of his biggest challenges but remember that when Fedor hits...he hits hard and so far it looks like Brock gets really bothered when he gets hit so I personally think Fedor would beat Brock. 

But to say that Fedor isn't even in the talk of P4P'ers is really retarded.

----------


## southmadejd

Also Icepick, you better stop talking sh-t about Fedor because we have one member (PrideFedor) who literally threatens to kill other members if they talk shit about his man....lol

----------


## Brown Ninja

^^^I almost for got about miserable piece of shit! God I miss that kid

----------


## Brown Ninja

Sylvia is flat out not a bum. He has a hell of a resume and has usually come out on top. AA is top of the food chain. To call the Ufc fighters superior is insane trolling. Most those fights would be interesting but you cannot blame fedor for not jumping ship to the Ufc.

----------


## NewMuscle83

http://www.cagetoday.com/fedor-emeli...nt-dana-white/

----------


## icepick27

Read my post I said he gave up 50 million to compete at the highest levle footbal , ufc either or he still turned down a big contract with the wwe , that was prolly worth more rhen his ufc contract ,my point was he sacerficed money to compete ..when is fedor going to do that ?? He's great , but he has to make that switch ,,

----------


## icepick27

Listen , people are not getting my point .I love watching fedor ,he's great but he can't be p4p ,if he don't start fighing top guys at ther top of the food chain in the heavy weights , and not Aa ,tim silyva, barnent is going to be his first time he breaks a sweat in a while ,even though ,fedor might punch a hole through his head ,but lesnar,carwin,mirr,cain v, and couture are better then barrnet hands down , as a fan i rather see that ?? And like I said he might smash those guys (doubt it),but who knows??	O and we should change this thread to fedor p4p???

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> but lesnar,carwin,mirr,cain v, and couture are better then barrnet hands down


The only one who'd give Barnett trouble is Lesnar ... other than that he'd run through all those guys ... and he's already beaten Couture once.

----------


## icepick27

barnett is not that good ,i think he gets smashed by lesnar, carwin,kongo and cain v , he still is top[ 10 but not on fedors level or brocks

----------


## Brown Ninja

^Wrong on all accounts

----------


## WARMachine

^ Ditto.

Cain is the most OVERRATED fighter in the UFC.

The guy has had like 6 fights.

Kongos ground game sucks, and thats where Josh is best. As for Carwin, eh...

Lesnar is the only one who poses a threat to Josh. And an even lesser threat to Fedor.

----------


## Brown Ninja

That division in the UFC is a junk show. We are led to believe that Kongo is the real deal? Carwin is big and strong and thats it.

----------


## WARMachine

^ Carwin and Lesnar are gonna be the big dogs in that division.

Kongo has been exposed. Cain doesnt impress me. Hes small for HW as well.

----------


## icepick27

Good post ,war ,but I stil think carwin wins pretty easy against barrnet,and the ufcs heavy weights are the future of that division ..not like all the old has beens every were else all them guys in affliction been to the top of the moutin and just couldn't do northing when they got there,they shot there load (except fedor)

----------


## WARMachine

^ Carwin is like 33 or something isnt he? So is Lesnar. 

These guys dont have too much longer

----------


## Brown Ninja

I give up

----------


## icepick27

Carwin can wlak through affliction ,except fedor...o wait no maybe big ben rothwell can beat him haha ,

----------


## Brown Ninja

Arlovski beats him. Barnett beats him. Sylvia might beat him. Gonzaga beats him in a rematch. Fedor wrecks him.

----------


## Brown Ninja

He can probably beat Roy Nelson and Bunetello though if that makes you feel better

----------


## icepick27

Brown you are nutz dude , he has been crushing people in the first round ,and honestlt I think gabe gonzoga ,can prolly walk through that divison and he smashed him ,fedor is the only superstar there ,and barrnet is good ,

----------


## southmadejd

Watch the fight again.....Carwin was very close to being KTFO before he caught Gonzaga....not taking anything away from the guy, a win is a win. But I am not ready to say he can beat top guys just because he knocked out Gonzaga after Gonzaga was slapping him silly.

Carwin can't beat AA because stand up Arlovski will own him and Carwin wont be able to take Arlovski down. Barnett would let Carwin take him down and then sub him so I don't think Carwin has a chance against either one of those guys.

----------


## Biohazard74

> Watch the fight again.....Carwin was very close to being KTFO before he caught Gonzaga....not taking anything away from the guy, a win is a win. But I am not ready to say he can beat top guys just because he knocked out Gonzaga after Gonzaga was slapping him silly.
> 
> Carwin can't beat AA because stand up Arlovski will own him and Carwin wont be able to take Arlovski down. Barnett would let Carwin take him down and then sub him so I don't think Carwin has a chance against either one of those guys.


I have to agree. I thought for sure Gonzaga had that one until that short punch landed. Carwins heavy hands are probably some of the only ones that probably coulda accomplished that in such a short range. But he was'nt looking too hot in that fight.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Werdum could beat Carwin. Kharitinov might be able to as well. Carwin could beat Kimbo Slice though

----------


## Biohazard74

Id actually love to see that shit for kicks

----------


## WARMachine

Werdum would tool Carwin if he came in shape like he did against GG.

----------


## Brown Ninja

BJ Penn could beat Carwin

----------


## Brown Ninja

Brandon Lee Hinkle could beat Carwin

----------


## Brown Ninja

Brandon Vera can beat Carwin

----------


## icepick27

last time i check hes still undefeated , and beat gg way easier then verdom who got his balls beat in the last time he fought ,o and by the way he was built like a 65 year old woman too

----------


## icepick27

why no love for carwin ? hes got the best camp ,the size , strength and hes a true athlete

----------


## Biohazard74

> why no love for carwin ? hes got the best camp ,the size , strength and hes a true athlete


I like watching Carwin fight. He is good. His fighting skills i think arent great tho. He just has those hand and that power behind em that get him outta trouble. Gonzaga i believe underestimated that power and got caught. Carwin no doubt is no push over. But Gonzaga was takin him to school until he got caught. I keep rewinding and i still cant believe how short that blow traveled and did that damage. CRAZY SHIT! I do think tho that if they were to fight again Gonzaga would most probably win. I dont think tho that either can touch Fedor.

----------


## icepick27

I agree , biohazrd , iam still a fan of carwins , and I still think he's def,goiong to climb the up the ladder

----------


## Brown Ninja

He no doubt has the potential but i do not believe he is there yet. I think he might get cain next if he wins and then maybe a shot at the strap if he pulls that out. Will be interesting

----------


## icepick27

i think he ,might jump right into to a title shot ?? not that he is owed a shot yet ,but i think he will be more of a ppv draw cause of his size and build ,lesnar got a shot ??who knows ?plus the fans love when two monsters go at it

----------


## Brown Ninja

if Lesnar lost do you see Carwin beating Mir?

----------


## icepick27

Good question . I think he can if he sticks to his game plan ,or catches him ,he def has better stand up and gets better and better every time he steps out there ,but if it goes to the ground ,I can't see carwin not getting tapped ,but it all depends on what mirr showes up too ,if I was betting money I would take carwin ,cause he would probaly be the under dog ,carwin ko ,

----------


## Brown Ninja

agreed and I would love to see Mir get knocked out

----------


## Biohazard74

Mir would def lose the stand up but i dont think Mir would even consider trying to stand. that fight would go to the floor in 20 seconds or less. Mir will use most of his energy if he had to in this situation just to get this guy down. If he tried to stand for even a bit he'd be a moron.

----------


## thabeastmaster

i hate coming into the good threads so late....

im a forrest fan, he's fun to watch in and out of the ring, he's entertaining, he appeals to anybody who appreciates gameness.....

but....i also have at the least, a fundamental concept of mma...which prevents me from thinking that forrest has anything more than a "punchers chance" at winning...(its mma, ANYBODY can win with 1 mistake).....what makes forest fun to watch, is also what makes Anderson a HUGE favorite.....FG has HORRIBLE stand up defense, he is not afraid to stand in there and bang...AS is a HIGHLY SKILLED counter puncher with the best accuracy i have ever seen in MMA.....as far as the ground and pound.....AS has enough BJJ to avoid any trouble on the ground....

oh...and just seeing somebody type in Kongo's name in this thread got me all red faced....i cant stand that guy and think he is nothing more than genetic athlete who learned some kickboxing...that man is NOT a "fighter"....just an athlete punching a time clock to get paid.....

----------


## Brown Ninja

you should fight Kongo

----------


## thabeastmaster

i thumbwrestled him twice to a draw...

although, is he in the new UFC game? i might have to virtually sodomize him

----------


## PAPY2000

Silva is faster and hard to corner. Forrest is a worker and tough, but his speed (or lack there of) will certainly be a factor. Silva is also a black belt in Brazilian jujitsu, so his ground game is pretty tight.

I'm going with Silva, though Forrest is a scrapper I'm leaning towards Silva. However it ends up, it will be entertaining. 
================================================== =======
bad credit mortgage lender uk
debt consolidation

----------


## PAPY2000

Big Show vs Kofi Kingston
The Great Khali vs Santino Marella
Gail Kim vs Michelle McCool
Ted Dibiase vs Cody Rhodes vs The Colons
Matt Hardy vs Jeff Hardy Stretcher Match
John Cena vs Edge World Heavyweight Championship
================================================== ====
bad credit mortgage lender uk
debt consolidation

----------


## icepick27

> i hate coming into the good threads so late....
> 
> im a forrest fan, he's fun to watch in and out of the ring, he's entertaining, he appeals to anybody who appreciates gameness.....
> 
> but....i also have at the least, a fundamental concept of mma...which prevents me from thinking that forrest has anything more than a "punchers chance" at winning...(its mma, ANYBODY can win with 1 mistake).....what makes forest fun to watch, is also what makes Anderson a HUGE favorite.....FG has HORRIBLE stand up defense, he is not afraid to stand in there and bang...AS is a HIGHLY SKILLED counter puncher with the best accuracy i have ever seen in MMA.....as far as the ground and pound.....AS has enough BJJ to avoid any trouble on the ground....
> 
> oh...and just seeing somebody type in Kongo's name in this thread got me all red faced....i cant stand that guy and think he is nothing more than genetic athlete who learned some kickboxing...that man is NOT a "fighter"....just an athlete punching a time clock to get paid.....


Toaltly agree with u about the fight and with congo ,I just think that the ufc has so much more depth then affliction ,and anywhere else 
Affliction will fold pretty soon ,what do they hold an event once a year ??	There done

----------


## J-Dogg

Forrest is a solid fighter, good at nothing, but has no real weakness.

For the first time in history, AS might not have a 14" reach advantage, it will be interesting to see how that fairs for him. 

Forrest is not a black belt in BJJ, but he's the bigger stronger guy, and has good sub defense, he's good off his back, and is always improving.

It's a very interesting fight, I look forward to it.

----------


## ACJiujitsu

> I can't wait for this fight but I really don't see how Forrest can win. I would say he is bigger but that doesn't translate to power for forrest and there is no way he will submit AS. Should be a good fight none the less.


He subbed Shogun

----------


## ACJiujitsu

> why no love for carwin ? hes got the best camp ,the size , strength and hes a true athlete


what camp is carwin with?Still with T Ko's?

----------


## icepick27

i might be wrong but i think he trains with greg jacksons

----------


## CHarlesm26

Griffen is a purple belt in BJJ and trains w/ one of the best grapplers in the world now.205 is Griffens wt class,... not silva's. Silva is good but can he really dominate the former 205 champ? I don't think so but should be a great match nontheless. Griffen can submit, but anderson is a black belt in bjj,....It will be interesting.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Griffen will no doubt make this interesting. I think smart boxing and leg kicks will allow him to out point Silva

----------


## icepick27

it is going to be a great fight,no matter what or who wins ,if it stays standing up andesons pin point striking might put forrets down or maybe forrest heart and size might overwelm silva either way iam f***ing happy cause I got FRONT ROW tickets to see it live just picked them up last thursday , so I don't care who winns I just want to see it ( but ill be a little more happy if kenny florian crushes bj )

----------


## xnotoriousx

forest is going to be alot stronger then the other guys AS has faced, but I still the AS takes it with his superior striking ability and ground game. 

It could however be a first round K.O for AS. I mean come on, it's the SPIDER!

I want to see him and machida, but i'm told they will never fight. Is this true?

----------


## Brown Ninja

supposed to be true but money talks. They are both so precise with their striking

----------


## Brown Ninja

sorry bud Florian is not going to do the smashing

----------


## Hunter

> it is going to be a great fight,no matter what or who wins ,if it stays standing up andesons pin point striking might put forrets down or maybe forrest heart and size might overwelm silva either way iam f***ing happy cause I got FRONT ROW tickets to see it live just picked them up last thursday , so I don't care who winns I just want to see it ( but ill be a little more happy if kenny florian crushes bj )


I just ddont see how kenny is going to win that fight

Bj's boxing is better and his chin has been tested and yet to fail. Kenny wont be able to take him down and well his bjj is on a different level.

----------


## Brown Ninja

maybe cut him with an elbow but Penns skin is made of leather

----------


## Hunter

> maybe cut him with an elbow but Penns skin is made of leather


Yeah something about him bothers me. I think it started when he danced around after he cut keralexis(sp) or whatever on ultimate fight night.

----------


## icepick27

I said i would be happy if he crushes bj , i didnt say he was going too ... but on the other hand since u brought it up , kenny florian is a underdog ,but i think that hes been gettting better each time he steps out there , and that bj has been the same fighter since he started ,not that that such a bad thing ,cause he is real good but ,i think hes going to come in with a gut , and loose a decision ..my pick is kenny florian in 5 ,sorry all you bj fans ,i just think its going to be kennys night

----------


## Biohazard74

I think if Penn comes in good shape the fight goes his way. If he has been slacking as usual its gonna be a hard night for him and maybe lose a descision. If he is in good shape tho i think and wouldnt be suprised if there is a stoppage due to cuts

----------


## uponone23

Just a question but does anyone know off the top of their head the last major fight to be stopped for a cut? UFC doesn't stop a lot of fights for cuts bc A)their cutmen are very good and B)the fans and the fighters hate it. 

I remember Anderson silva opened up a nasty one on the cheek that would have stopped the figth against james irving.... well... had he not already been unconscious..

----------


## Brown Ninja

^^^Great point

----------


## WARMachine

Last one i remember was the Belfort vs. Randy II fight.

Or the Belfort vs. Eastman fight. Seriously guys, ive seen literally 1000's of fights, grappling matches, bare knuckle Vale Tudo fights, and NEVER have i since seen a cut that bad... You could see his skull for christsakes.

----------


## Hunter

> Last one i remember was the Belfort vs. Randy II fight.
> 
> Or the Belfort vs. Eastman fight. Seriously guys, ive seen literally 1000's of fights, grappling matches, bare knuckle Vale Tudo fights, and NEVER have i since seen a cut that bad... You could see his skull for christsakes.


yeah it did look like a vagina over his eye.

I believe the keralexis fight vs kenny was stopped do to a cut.

----------


## Biohazard74

I was suprised the BJ Penn vs Stevenson wasnt stopped. It was pretty close to being stopped tho. And Penn vs Sherk as well. Sherk just called it quits before it got stopped. That was 2 bloody messes

----------


## Brown Ninja

let's bring back stomps and soccer kicks!

----------

